# Who can guess what i found!



## richoman_3 (Aug 19, 2011)

Who can guess what i found in my normal herping spot today !?!

(it was a GREAT herp btw, will get videos up tommorow)

but i found the best thing ive ever seen in Melbourne today, by far the best,

who can guess what it was and where i found it? (Cracks dont tell  )


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 19, 2011)

I give up.


----------



## kupper (Aug 19, 2011)

delma or a crappy tiger


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 19, 2011)

Keelback


----------



## Boidae (Aug 19, 2011)

Come on guys, dont give up. 
Theres only like 300 different possibilities, how hard can it be?


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 19, 2011)

hahah
it has no legs


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 19, 2011)

A manual instructing you to annoy a forum, and not actually tell us what you found?


----------



## AirCooled (Aug 19, 2011)

A rock has no legs


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 19, 2011)

Keelback in a wheelchair


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 19, 2011)

a legless lizard?


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 19, 2011)

Harold Holt?


----------



## Emilie (Aug 19, 2011)

Gold? Diamonds? ( not the crawly ones) oh I know.....a bag full of money


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 19, 2011)

Legless lizard. God Im jealous, I see cool stuff but rarely while out herping. Most of the time I dont find reptiles, reptiles find me.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 19, 2011)

old porn mags?


----------



## cypptrkk90 (Aug 19, 2011)

oprah?


----------



## browny (Aug 19, 2011)

MY SANITY you've found my sanity I knew it had to be somewhere


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 19, 2011)

lol Brett 

i found it in a dried up puddle, its about 13 cm


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 19, 2011)

Smithers said:


> old porn mags?



Lol... I remember my grandfather took me and a friend to a public park when I was little. We found playing cards with old school porn on it. My pop was shocked and all I remember is fur.



richoman_3 said:


> lol Brett
> 
> i found it in a dried up puddle, its about 13 cm



A poo.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 19, 2011)

one eyed one horned flying purple people eater !?!?!?


----------



## m000x (Aug 19, 2011)

Either God or an elephant playing a banjo. 
I'm guessing that an elephant playing a banjo is more likely to be the correct answer.


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Aug 19, 2011)

a tadpole?


----------



## cypptrkk90 (Aug 19, 2011)

dont drain it, and tell us already.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 19, 2011)

lol ok ill say, it might not seem so exciting for you guys giving those answers LOL

it was a weather loach.
awesome as fish

it was really weird though, no water and found it under a piece of tin :S at home in my tank now


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 19, 2011)

that all :L


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Yep that was my next guess.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 19, 2011)

I love weather loaches, find me one next time.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 19, 2011)

the herp bit threw me off :/ otherwise I would of got it first go


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 20, 2011)

Declared noxious fish - http://www.vic.waterwatch.org.au/file/inform/Oriental Weather loach.pdf


----------



## kupper (Aug 20, 2011)

Very much a noxious fish and comes with nasty penalties if your caught with one , they are all around creeks in Melbourne


----------



## Australis (Aug 20, 2011)

Not cool.. 

Weather loach; Oriental weather loach ? Feral.org.au


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes they are a pest but better in a fish tank than the river. They make great pets but you have to have a good lid on your tank as they do jump out. I had one years ago before they were illegal and it used to come and sit in my hand.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 20, 2011)

You can by them in NSW in aquarium shops. Unless it's changed in the last few yrs? I haven't stepped inside one since I gave the hobby away.

Nice find anyway


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 20, 2011)

Smithers said:


> You can by them in NSW in aquarium shops. Unless it's changed in the last few yrs? I haven't stepped inside one since I gave the hobby away.


I think you could buy them as long as they weren't breeding them or some such thing, last one I had came from an aquarium in Fivedock and it was the last one they were able to get.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 20, 2011)

Look out richoman first its noxious... then exotics.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 20, 2011)

lol im still gonna keep it, they are one of my fave fish?


----------



## JordanG (Aug 20, 2011)

is this the first one you've seen in the wild? coz they look awesome!!!!


----------



## Tipsylama (Aug 21, 2011)

Haha nice one nick  ive got 5 of them in a tank at home that i found in a puddle, good little critters great fun to watch.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 21, 2011)

You've let us all down nick, a fish. Not even a native one


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 21, 2011)

It's not just a fish, it's a weatherloach!


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 21, 2011)

you found your marbles. aw how cute


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 21, 2011)

Ned Kelly's gun??????

Don't tell me ....... a roman coin?????? Piece of iron age pottery?????/


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 21, 2011)

Tell me when there will be a storm.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 22, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> lol im still gonna keep it, they are one of my fave fish?


I love the way people declare their illegal activity on the internet, though I often wonder how they are able to work out how to turn the computer on.


----------



## -Peter (Aug 22, 2011)

Collingwood cheersquad in a bus crash? Does it for me.


----------



## JordanG (Aug 22, 2011)

it should be legal to take them from our waterways, that way there my be less and less in our waterways. its doing our ecosystem a favour. plus they are an awesome fish to keep. some of our laws just confuse me?


----------

